# Looking for 2 Guest Players @ Surf Invitational at Silverlakes July14-15. G02/03



## Snchz13 (Jul 12, 2018)

OC Surf G02/03 looking for a couple guest players this weekend for OC Surf Invitational at Silverlakes.  We had a few injuries.  We are looking for any position preferably defenders or forwards and 1 keeper! will need your card and waiver form if interested. PM me or text coach Jose Sanchez (714) 878-9986


----------



## JCLagerfeld (Jul 12, 2018)

Snchz13 said:


> OC Surf G02/03 looking for a couple guest players this weekend for OC Surf Invitational at Silverlakes.  We had a few injuries.  We are looking for any position preferably defenders or forwards and 1 keeper! will need your card and waiver form if interested. PM me or text coach Jose Sanchez (714) 878-9986


You are that desperate to find players? Call your local AYSO team!!
Are you Anaheim Surf?


----------



## Snchz13 (Jul 12, 2018)

JCLagerfeld said:


> You are that desperate to find players? Call your local AYSO team!!
> Are you Anaheim Surf?


If you don’t have anything to contribute to what I posted, maybe keep the comments to yourself.  

I’m pretty sure the AYSO players do not have a cal south player card for Saturday.  So, why would I call them?  

I would be desperate if the end of the month was coming up and I didn’t have enough for rent.  I would be desperate if someone in my family was ill and I couldn’t see them... 
this is club soccer, no such thing as desperation.  I am trying to find a keeper who can help since my regular keeper called me to tell me they wouldn’t be in town.


----------



## JCLagerfeld (Jul 12, 2018)

What club team is this? Is this the Anaheim Surf tournament?  Seems you need defenders and forwards for a couple teams and a keeper. 
Just surprising to see a coach ask for players in a forum like this. How competitive is your team? 
It’s a lot cheaper to go AYSO.


----------



## JCLagerfeld (Jul 12, 2018)

JCLagerfeld said:


> What club team is this? Is this the Anaheim Surf tournament?  Seems you need defenders and forwards for a couple teams and a keeper.
> Just surprising to see a coach ask for players in a forum like this. How competitive is your team?
> It’s a lot cheaper to go AYSO.





Snchz13 said:


> If you don’t have anything to contribute to what I posted, maybe keep the comments to yourself.
> 
> I’m pretty sure the AYSO players do not have a cal south player card for Saturday.  So, why would I call them?
> 
> ...


Still cannot believe anyone would advertise on this site for players!  Just looked up this tournament and it is Anaheim Surf but advertising as OC Surf.   The OC Surf name is coming down in reputation and looks like a club flight 2 tournament. 
You should open it up to AYSO for some stronger competition.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 12, 2018)

JCLagerfeld said:


> Still cannot believe anyone would advertise on this site for players!  Just looked up this tournament and it is Anaheim Surf but advertising as OC Surf.   The OC Surf name is coming down in reputation and looks like a club flight 2 tournament.
> You should open it up to AYSO for some stronger competition.


Why the hate?  I see all kinds of requests for players here. Both for guests and for full time “impact” players.  And especially for goalkeepers with full scholarships available.

It does seem a bit odd that a player on the team can’t find a friend or 2 to join them for the weekend.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 12, 2018)

JCLagerfeld said:


> Still cannot believe anyone would advertise on this site for players!


That just goes to show your ignorance.


----------



## JCLagerfeld (Jul 12, 2018)

pewpew said:


> That just goes to show your ignorance.


No hate sister just shocking. It’s ridiculous to have to advertise for players!  What about the parents and players who were told “this will be a good team”.... Any AYSO coach could round up a couple players when needed. 

It’s a scam how people are lied to each year by used car salesman soccer coaches led by their wiseguys to sign up for these club teams that are not any better than AYSO.  They sometimes have no idea how they will fill the team and take anyone who will pay the $$$ for the hope.... Many not as good as AYSO. They promise it’s going to get better year after year. Looks like this OC Surf franchise is “surfing for dollars” across the OC adding Anaheim Surf for $$ and another coffer of $$cash from another tournament. 

Instead of playing AYSO for a couple hundred and maybe buying snacks for half time once a season they pay $$ thousands + an additional $600+ a season for team fees, weekly parking and in and on. That silver lakes Mercedes dealership car lot and soccer complex is up to $10/day for parking! When will the people wake up.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 12, 2018)

Look in the GK forum..you'll see requests for keepers in every age group..boys and girls. Look in the age specific subforums..more requests looking for  players. You've been on this forum all of 4 months and this is all you have to say? EVERY team at some point has players missing games/scrimmages/practice/tournaments/etc due to injury or other commitments. Unless you have a player that can help out what do you care? And who cares what club..unless you are paying dues there..again..what do you care? Your lack of knowledge regarding AYSO players being able to guest play proves my point again. You keep beating the AYSO drum..makes me wonder if you're here to try and persuade others to leave club and come back to AYSO. You got a snowball's chance in Hell at that happening.  How competitive is YOUR team since you asked about this team? Exactly.  I got no skin in this game but I sure as $#!T can't stand  trolls and bullies. Keep your stupid comments to yourself.


----------



## Snchz13 (Jul 12, 2018)

JCLagerfeld said:


> No hate sister just shocking. It’s ridiculous to have to advertise for players!  What about the parents and players who were told “this will be a good team”.... Any AYSO coach could round up a couple players when needed.
> 
> It’s a scam how people are lied to each year by used car salesman soccer coaches led by their wiseguys to sign up for these club teams that are not any better than AYSO.  They sometimes have no idea how they will fill the team and take anyone who will pay the $$$ for the hope.... Many not as good as AYSO. They promise it’s going to get better year after year. Looks like this OC Surf franchise is “surfing for dollars” across the OC adding Anaheim Surf for $$ and another coffer of $$cash from another tournament.
> 
> Instead of playing AYSO for a couple hundred and maybe buying snacks for half time once a season they pay $$ thousands + an additional $600+ a season for team fees, weekly parking and in and on. That silver lakes Mercedes dealership car lot and soccer complex is up to $10/day for parking! When will the people wake up.


Are you done ranting?!  I think there’s an off topic section that you can go to.  

You are way off your mark, you do not know what you are talking about, you don’t know me, you don’t know what I do.  

You find it shocking that people advertise on a forum where parents, coaches & refs. come to talk about club soccer? Where they have connections with other parents, former teammates, etc??  Where else would I go?  To a forum from a different country that talks about alternative music?!  Now, that would be shocking & ubsurt!!

Like I said, you don’t know me, so you have no idea what I tell my parents when they first join the team, you don’t know what “promises” I make.  You don’t even know what deals i have In place with them or with the club if any.  You assume I’m charging thousands of dollars when you don’t even know the situation of the team.  

Now, if you would please get the F*** out of my thread!  I have a tournament to play this weekend.  In case you were wondering, now I just need a keeper, I got the other two players I needed!  I have a roster of 17(I didn’t really have to get extra players on a regular day, but with the heat I want to give some players more break... but you wouldn’t understand, you’re too busy with the used car salesman conspiracy!!


----------



## Really!?! (Jul 12, 2018)

Snchz13 said:


> Are you done ranting?!  I think there’s an off topic section that you can go to.
> 
> You are way off your mark, you do not know what you are talking about, you don’t know me, you don’t know what I do.
> 
> ...


@Snchz13 ignore the psycho. I don’t know how to link threads so I just brought it to the top again (Willy Wonka thread).  I have my suspicions why she is now picking on OC Surf and she knows exactly what she is doing.

Edit: She was also on the Slammers Classic-canceled thread bashing OC Surf. I have a feeling her trainer from the club dropped her kid and this is payback.
Good luck in finding a goalie and good luck this weekend!


----------



## Desert619 (Jul 12, 2018)

JCLagerfeld said:


> What club team is this? Is this the Anaheim Surf tournament?  Seems you need defenders and forwards for a couple teams and a keeper.
> Just surprising to see a coach ask for players in a forum like this. How competitive is your team?
> It’s a lot cheaper to go AYSO.



And You’ve been around this forum since March 26, 2018??? 

I’ve been around this forum for a good 8-10 years now and people have always picked up players from here. 

I’ve seen teams from out of state come to San Diego tournaments post here because they needed a local player. 

In fact my daughter and her friend helped San Diego sc for Albion cup about 4 years ago. This is kind of normal in this soccer forum.


----------



## Snchz13 (Jul 12, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> @Snchz13 ignore the psycho. I don’t know how to link threads so I just brought it to the top again (Willy Wonka thread).  I have my suspicions why she is now picking on OC Surf and she knows exactly what she is doing.
> 
> Edit: She was also on the Slammers Classic-canceled thread bashing OC Surf. I have a feeling her trainer from the club dropped her kid and this is payback.
> Good luck in finding a goalie and good luck this weekend!


I just saw that thread(Willy Wonka)... talk about crazy.. 

I just brought my teams to OC Surf recently from another club.  So, this person can bash on it all they want, they clearly do not know what’s up.  And whatever issues he/she has with OC Surf, that’s on them.  

Anyway..


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Jul 13, 2018)

Snchz13 said:


> I just saw that thread(Willy Wonka)... talk about crazy..
> 
> I just brought my teams to OC Surf recently from another club.  So, this person can bash on it all they want, they clearly do not know what’s up.  And whatever issues he/she has with OC Surf, that’s on them.
> 
> Anyway..


Good luck in your games, hope you have great success!!!


----------



## MWN (Jul 13, 2018)

JCLagerfeld said:


> What club team is this? Is this the Anaheim Surf tournament?  Seems you need defenders and forwards for a couple teams and a keeper.
> Just surprising to see a coach ask for players in a forum like this. How competitive is your team?
> It’s a lot cheaper to go AYSO.


Injuries happen, summer vacations happen.  This forum exists primarily for coaches and parents to discuss issues and needs within the soccer community.  Coaches looking for guest players happens all the time on a "forum like this."  Parents with players that have off weekends are often happy to help fill those needs.  Consider being a little more positive.


----------



## JoeZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Snchz13 said:


> I just saw that thread(Willy Wonka)... talk about crazy..
> 
> I just brought my teams to OC Surf recently from another club.  So, this person can bash on it all they want, they clearly do not know what’s up.  And whatever issues he/she has with OC Surf, that’s on them.
> 
> Anyway..


It’s also good to have such a forum where coaches can open up and ask for guest players affording opportunity to all involved. Especially with the heat lately, looking out for the players is sign of a solid coach.

All the best with your tournament this weekend!


----------



## socalkdg (Jul 13, 2018)

Personally used this forum to have my daughter guest play last month.   Great for all parties involved.


----------



## Cinderellasdad (Jul 17, 2018)

JoeZ said:


> It’s also good to have such a forum where coaches can open up and ask for guest players affording opportunity to all involved. Especially with the heat lately, looking out for the players is sign of a solid coach.
> 
> All the best with your tournament this weekend!


Agreed! I am saddened that so many trolls have arrived on this site. It is disappointing. My only request would be to have some moderators that would ban trolls. Their stupid rants are distracting at best.


----------

